# MAY 17th 2009 3rd Annual CHICAGOLAND KLASSIC BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP



## dj rudy k (Mar 14, 2009)

*3rd Annual CHICAGOLAND KLASSIC BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP 
MAY 17th 2009 SHOW HOURS 9AM-3PM (OPEN TO ALL MAKES!) *
Back at the T-Wood with our first CAR SHOW 
Double The Fun plenty to do!

CLASS'S-- SPLIT- SURVIVOR / RESTORED 
ENTRY FEE FOR SHOW BIKES FREE!!!! ....Indoor display Banquet Room)..
WE HAVE A SPONSOR THIS YEAR ---FAT TIRE ALE! ....

SKID CONTEST BACK!! 1pm....

SWAP SPACE $20 Out Door only

Rain Date June 21st.

SPECTATOR ADMISSION FREE!!!!
Donations accepted give as much as you can 

A FUND RAISER FOR CHILD'S VOICE! 
www.childsvoice.org 
SET UP 8:00AM -10AM. TROPHY AWARDS 2:30PM ENTRANT VOTING! 
BEST OF SHOW SPECTATOR VOTING! ....

LOCATION : THE THORNWOOD SPORTS GRILL & BANQUETS....

1051 N. WOODDALE Rd. & THORNDALE Rd. ....WOOD DALE, IL ....

FOR MORE INFO CALL....

TJ KLASSICS AT (847)-515-8110 ....
THE GRILL (630) 766-7734....

ww.carshowpromotions.com...

Local Hotels: less then 2 miles From Show.....

Double tree Hotel Chicago-Wood Dale/Itasca 1200 N. Mittel Blvd.,630) 860-2900...

Courtyard By Marriott Wood Dale 900 North Wood Dale Road, Wood Dale, IL, US, 60191 - (630) 766-7775....

Bicycle show finale secured. We had tried to move it to a larger all indoor place, and not turn a Hobby/Charity event into a business. We wanted a college but by the time we paid for security and insurance the entry would have been $9 and $75 for vendors (“Just to break even”.) We could not go back to the last location it is scheduled for a tear down & rebuild in 09 but we did find a country club with a large indoor space – the Oak Knowles CC ---however --an act of God the last week of February happen --- lighting hit and burnt the place down ---so it will be late summer before it is repaired! OK I will cut it short we are back at the T-Wood with our first CAR SHOW Double The Fun plenty to do


----------

